# Smoked Venison Roast



## vivid (Dec 8, 2016)

Last week I shot a really nice 12 point buck.  It's the biggest deer I've ever gotten, one shot one kill.  Couldn't ask for a better result from gun season this year.  Needless to say he's been named "Remmy" (for Remington the method of his dispatch, lol) and he will be mounted on my wall.  The rest of him will be turned into various forms of hamburger, breakfast sausage, summer sausage, snack sticks, steaks, and the subject of this topic which is a smoked roast/ham.

Here's a picture of Remmy and the happy hunter:













15235716_10208001150131917_3437418840079360179_o.j



__ vivid
__ Dec 8, 2016






So for this particular smoked goodie, the plan is to brine it (Which it's currently sitting in), do a quick rub with mustard to hold it on and some basics like salt pepper garlic, perhaps some toasted onion seasoning, and then wrap in thick cut bacon.  I'll probably smoke it to an IT of around 165 unless someone here can tell me otherwise.

Afterwards I plan on slicing it fairly thin and then using it for philly cheese steaks.  I'll take the slices, sautee them up a little bit just basically to re-heat them, slap it on a bun with mayo, peppers and cheese and call it a day.

That's the plan anyway.  What do you all think?  This is my first time smoking one of these so I don't want to ruin it and I'm very open to suggestion.

Here's a pic of the roast that is currently sitting in a brine.  Brine is just water, some kosher salt, sugar, a pinch of juniper berries, and toasted onion seasoning.













20161208_090631.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 8, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2016)

Well I guess you will have a full freezer!

Congrats!

Al


----------



## vivid (Dec 9, 2016)

So I'm back!  Waiting for the roast to settle for 30 mins before I cover it with foil and toss it in the fridge to sit overnight.  More pictures tomorrow when I slice it, but for now behold the fruits of my labor:

Snack sticks and summer sausage done first.  Snack sticks were DELICIOUS, haven't gotten into the summer sausage yet.













20161208_223803.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 9, 2016






As for the roast, I did a bit of research after posting this topic and learned that 135 was a better temp to reach for the roast.  Glad I did, because it's taken forever to get there as it is.  It looks pretty black in the picture but rest assured that's mostly just the bacon's fault.













20161209_021521.jpg



__ vivid
__ Dec 9, 2016


----------

